# [Solved] nvidia.ko not work for kener > 4.9.0

## lanjian9151

Hello,

My current kernel is 4.9.0 and Nvidia-driver working good with it, but after I compiled the Nvidia-driver with no error under kernel > 4.9.0 (4.9.4 4.9.5 4.9.6) the system said cannot insert the nvidia.ko operation not permitted. Did anyone have the same issue? Is it related with kernel config? thanks for the help.

My nvidia-dirvers is 378.09

test kernel is 4.9.6-gentoo-r1

The issue solved, I found on the boot kernel report many module was denied, shows "loadpin module denied obj=/xxxxx.....", after googling I found I enabled the 

CONFIG_SECURITY_LOADPIN in config file, just disable this and it's worked.

But I don't know why 4.9.0 use the same setting have no this issue, never mind, it's working.  :Very Happy: Last edited by lanjian9151 on Wed Feb 01, 2017 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In my system with gentoo-sources-4.9.6 and x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.09 there is no problem.

What's the exact error message?

----------

## lanjian9151

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In my system with gentoo-sources-4.9.6 and x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.09 there is no problem.
> 
> What's the exact error message?

 

when I finished the kernel and nvidia-driver compile then do the reboot, the startx cannot init X, I tried the modprobe nvidia, the error is "cannot insert  nvidia.ko, operation not permitted. try to use modprobe nvidia -vv, it shows "kernel module denied nvidia.ko".

I use initramfs by the way, the kernel config file is copied from 4.9.0, is there any change in 4.9.6 will block the nvidia.ko? thanks.

----------

